# Opinions?



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

He has some well known working cowhorse, cutting blood, but further back (hollywood Jac, Doc bar, Docs prescription )
I would be sure to get the 5 panel results, as he has some line breeding


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Do you have any photos/more info on the stallion in question, other than his pedigree?


----------



## mustangmaiden (Jan 27, 2016)

The only other info I have is that he's homozygous dun, 5 panel test N/N HERDA, and that he's been shown in ARHA. And no other photos. I just saw his advertisement and wanted to get opinions on bloodlines and conformation before inquiring more about him


----------

